# Pigeon down



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

I hit this bird with a 5/16 steel ball straight through the head .. shot it with a G2 from my buddy Indra. And gzk orange .. love this frame !









Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Great shot!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

God shooting as always.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome shootn there buddy!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Great eatin... I mean shot.

Indra is an amazing maker. I am making one tiny version of those G2 models of his. I already had one big one... but I have tiny hands. TTF almost feel strange to me now. Not the release or even aiming... holding bands so long is the strange part.

Again... nice shot man.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Great shot!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks guys !! 

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Nice one Joey boy went down clean!

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks bro .. ya he was out before his feet left the branch!


BushpotChef said:


> Nice one Joey boy went down clean!
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------

